# Dust Collector for Medium sized shop



## TommyTenSpeed (Sep 16, 2011)

Greetings All,

I need to upgrade the dust collection in my shop and came across the Clear Vue Cyclone system.

Does anyone out there have any experience with this system? Any comments would be appreciated. 

TommyTenSpeed


----------



## FarmerJim (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a Woodsucker, but know the clearview is a good system. Mine is 2 hp, wish I had gone with 3 hp.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

As I understand it, the ClearVue cyclone, is the gold standard by which others are measured...


----------



## JoeNY (May 8, 2012)

I have been using the Oneida for 13 years, and love it - so I may be biased.
My Oneida (3hp unit - not nearly as nice looking as the current models which are painted) with it 8" inlet split to 3 6" main lines services all 13 of my woodworking machines (not all at once) with either 6" (with 6" to 4" reducer at the machine) or 4" hose. It pulls more than enough to run any two machines at once so long as they are on seperate main lines.
I think the Clearvue is a good design, but its two main components are plastic, and all plastic degrades over time.
For the same $1,600 a Clearvue costs, I'd rather have the Oneide 3 hp Super Dust Gorilla.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Someone else said it, the CV is the gold standard in design. It follows the criteria Bill Pentz developed after extensive/exhaustive testing. It doesn't just move lots of air (#1 criteria for a DC); it also separates all the particles out of the air stream before it hits the filter.This becomes even more important if you run machines that generate a lot of the finer dust (like a drum sander). All the cyclones do well with the big stuff (chips, etc.) but it takes the Pentz details to separate the finest dust. I hope to upgrade my Oneida to a CV one day. True enough, it's plastic, MDF, etc. but it'll still out last most of us.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 18, 2013)

*New dust collection system for medium applications*

Hello

I am new to this forum and noticed this message about dust collection.

If you are still interested in dust collection systems I know this company that has some interesting products that include sensors that go on the machines that automatically activate the fan system and the right blast gates when the machine is powered on. See:

http://www.grngate.com/

I am looking for a review of this product if anybaody may have seen one I would appreciate knowing.

Thanks


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Taffy said:


> Hello I am new to this forum and noticed this message about dust collection. If you are still interested in dust collection systems I know this company that has some interesting products that include sensors that go on the machines that automatically activate the fan system and the right blast gates when the machine is powered on. See: http://www.grngate.com/ I am looking for a review of this product if anybaody may have seen one I would appreciate knowing. Thanks


Taffy....sure you aren't associated with this company??? Sure seems fishy too me.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

TommyTenSpeed said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> I need to upgrade the dust collection in my shop and came across the Clear Vue Cyclone system.
> 
> ...


I just purchased a Clearvue system while they had their sale going. It's based on Bill Pentz's design and, in my opinion, and others, the best system out there. Not cheap, but should be the last DC you need to buy... Mine is the 5 horse with the 16" impeller instead of the stock 15". That gives you about 20% better flow in a 6" tube.

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/installing-a-clear-vue-cv1800-cyclone/


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

Does the filtering even matter, if your collector is Outside (not in the shop)?



Fred Hargis said:


> Someone else said it, the CV is the gold standard in design. It follows the criteria Bill Pentz developed after extensive/exhaustive testing. It doesn't just move lots of air (#1 criteria for a DC); it also separates all the particles out of the air stream before it hits the filter.This becomes even more important if you run machines that generate a lot of the finer dust (like a drum sander). All the cyclones do well with the big stuff (chips, etc.) but it takes the Pentz details to separate the finest dust. I hope to upgrade my Oneida to a CV one day. True enough, it's plastic, MDF, etc. but it'll still out last most of us.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

icor1031 said:


> Does the filtering even matter, if your collector is Outside (not in the shop)?


Only to the people that live behind or beside the shop


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

It says it's single phase.. It uses 110v, right?

http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/cv1800-series/23-cv1800-lh-single-phase-with-filters.html



mobilepaul said:


> I just purchased a Clearvue system while they had their sale going. It's based on Bill Pentz's design and, in my opinion, and others, the best system out there. Not cheap, but should be the last DC you need to buy... Mine is the 5 horse with the 16" impeller instead of the stock 15". That gives you about 20% better flow in a 6" tube.
> 
> http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/installing-a-clear-vue-cv1800-cyclone/


----------



## fgrobbins (Dec 21, 2013)

You can confirm the specs by downloading the assembly instructions which says it is 230 volts. http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/content/13-assembly-instructions


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

I see the neutral, and ground. 

L1 and L2 are, I assume, both positives. That would make it two-phase, and not single phase.. right?

I must be doing something wrong, because they says it's single phase. 



fgrobbins said:


> You can confirm the specs by downloading the assembly instructions which says it is 230 volts. http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/content/13-assembly-instructions


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

icor1031 said:


> I see the neutral, and ground.
> 
> L1 and L2 are, I assume, both positives. That would make it two-phase, and not single phase.. right?
> 
> I must be doing something wrong, because they says it's single phase.


It is single phase 220. 5 hp motor requires a 30 amp 220 line and the clearvue also requires a 110 for the dust bin level sensor and the remote control...


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

I can't even get single phase 220 from a typical residential line, can I? :boat:



mobilepaul said:


> It is single phase 220. 5 hp motor requires a 30 amp 220 line and the clearvue also requires a 110 for the dust bin level sensor and the remote control...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

icor1031 said:


> I can't even get single phase 220 from a typical residential line, can I? :boat:


You almost certainly have 220 single phase in your home.


----------



## fgrobbins (Dec 21, 2013)

+1 to most elect drops have 220 coming to the residence... if you have an electric dryer or stove you should have it available to you. I am not an electrician, and there are better places to discuss electrical theory but my laymans understanding is one lead (110v) and two lead (220v) are viewed as single phase, three lead makes the jump to three phase. You can google to find about the history and evolution to the standards as they exist today.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

icor1031 said:


> I can't even get single phase 220 from a typical residential line, can I? :boat:


 Do you have a electric dryer, electric hot water heater, or electric range/oven? If you do you should have single phase 220V. Tom

Sorry for the post. I had not read all the previous post.


----------

